# Lost Trails or Jericho Mountain?



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

My buddies and I are planning a trip for the fall...probably 2-3 days. Can't decide whether to head to the new Lost trails in PA or Jericho Mountain State Park in NH - same travel distance to either. Comments or Suggestions ?:thinking:


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know how the new lost trails is but I'm dying to find out.If I make it there anytime soon, I'll post back. Or if anyone has been there at the new one, please let us know how it was. I think the new one is like an hour and 1/2 from me.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

They have a Facebook page now too...http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-New-Lost-Trails-ATV-Park/210968668920958?sk=wallhttp://


----------

